# Rocky and Inspirational thoughts! It works - Trust me



## bippy17 (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi All,

This place has done wonders for me and after many weeks of ups and downs (and I know I'm going to have alot of them in the future-I'm only human) I wanted to bring some good thoughts to the team here and put aside all the heartfelt stories and pain we all deal with on a daily basis for just one moment. A moment to reflect on just ourselves. Just us and no one else. No spouses, No kids, No family members or Friends. Just Us. That means just YOU.

Over the past 3 months I lost about 45 lbs. Since my wife gave me the phenominal "I love you but not in love with you" speech (all men have to love hearing that one) about 5 weeks ago, I really ramped up my exercise routine and started to surround myself with uplifting music and inspirational speeches on CD. I either listen to Tony Robbins, Stallone or Eric Thomas. All this stuff has really helped me when I slip to being down in the dumps. Now I'm not saying this works 24 hours a day, but whenerver we can take some time to remove ourselves from pain we should jump at it.

Today I want to really enjoy the day and my life. For once making it all about me, rather then sulking and waiting for my spouse to say "Oh my God I don't know what happened but I love you all over again". The more we wait to hear these words, the more we fall deeper into putting our lives on hold for someone who is far worse emotionally off then we all think we are. We are good people, loyal people and family people who care about the people we love. We respect marriage and what it takes to make it work knowing we are not perfect by any means. We need to fist pump our chest, and know that we are not the one's that should take on all this guilt and hurt every second of the day. For what? Why? Rise up, deep breath and you can do it. Tell yourself you can. Stallone said in his book, if you think you have it bad then go drive by a hospital and think about if you were one of those people inside sufferieng from something far worse then our problems. Makes you think right? I know it made me think.

I am a huge Rocky/Stallone fan and without his memorable movie moments and words I don't know how I could ever get through some of the toughest parts of my life. No Joke. Rocky may be a fictional character but to me the character's actions and words have stuck with me since I was 8 years old seeing him run up the steps of the philadelphia art museum with his hands raised high.

Here is a great speech he gave his son in the last Rocky movie that I play many times in my car to remind myself of what I need to hear on a daily basis. It always works for me and I'm hoping it works for you. Please take a second to read it, Google it or Youtube it, I promise this stuff goes a long way. Once again, I could not do it without the team here so thank you for always being here and enjoy your day. "Yo Adrian I did it!"

Here it is.........

"Let me tell you something you already know. The world ain’t all sunshine and rainbows. It is a very mean and nasty place and it will beat you to your knees and keep you there permanently if you let it. You, me, or nobody is gonna hit as hard as life. But it ain’t how hard you hit; it’s about how hard you can get hit, and keep moving forward. How much you can take, and keep moving forward. That’s how winning is done. Now, if you know what you’re worth, then go out and get what you’re worth. But you gotta be willing to take the hit, and not pointing fingers saying you ain’t where you are because of him, or her, or anybody. Cowards do that and that ain’t you. You’re better than that!"

If anyone has any others please share.

Bippy


----------



## SRN (Mar 20, 2012)

There are three quotes that I hung up in my cubicle here at work right after my wife dropped the bomb. When I read them, they pick me up a bit. They might seem odd to you guys, but they oddly mean something to me:

_"I have always lived violently, drunk hugely, eaten too much or not at all, slept around the clock or missed two nights of sleeping, worked too hard and too long in glory, or slobbed for a time in utter laziness. I've lifted, pulled, chopped, climbed, made love with joy and taken my hangovers as a consequence, not as a punishment."_
-John Steinbeck

_"The world breaks everyone, and afterwards many are strong at the broken places. But those that will not break, it kills - it kills the very good, and the very gentle, and the very brave, impartially. If you are none of these, you can be sure it will kill you, too, but there will be no special hurry."_
-Jack, _Croupier_

_"Babylon 5 was the last of the Babylon stations. There would never be another. It changed the future and it changed us. It taught us that we have to create the future or others will do it for us. It showed us that we have to care for one another, because if we don't, who will? And that true strength sometimes comes from the most unlikely places. Mostly, though, I think it gave us hope, that there can always be new beginnings. Even for people like us."_
- Susan Ivanova, closing scene from the final episode of _Babylon 5_

Babylon 5, as strange as it may sound, has been a great help to me. I haven't actually been able to sit myself down and watch it again because it was the one Sci-Fi show that I actually got my wife to enjoy, and she loved it. But I've seen it so many times that I know many of the pivitol moments. And many of them are very deep and meaningful. I'll give an example, and if you've seen the show you'll get it. In third season finale when Sheridan is on Z'ha'dum and he has to choose between his wife, who has been altered by the Shadows, or jumping off a cliff. He chooses to jump because he _knows_ that he'll be caught and that is the better alternative.
I take it as a metaphor for what I'm going through. I want my ex-wife, but she is somehow different now. Not quite right. So I need to take that jump.

Finally, there is another quote from _Croupier_ we should all heed.

_"Hold on tightly, let go lightly."_


----------



## OutOfTheBlue (Nov 4, 2011)

There are only two days in every week 
that we should not worry about, 
two days that should be kept free from fear and apprehension.

One is Yesterday 
with its mistakes and cares,
its faults and blunders, its aches and pains.
Yesterday has passed, forever beyond our control. 
All the money in the world cannot bring back yesterday.
We cannot undo a single act we performed.
Nor can we erase a single word we said.

The other day we shouldn't worry about is Tomorrow 
with its impossible adversaries, its burden,
its hopeful promise and poor performance.
Tomorrow is beyond our control.
Tomorrow's sun will rise either in splendor 
or behind a mask of clouds - but it will rise.
Until it does, we have no stake in tomorrow, for it is yet unborn.

This leaves only one day - Today.
Any person can fight the battles of just one day.
It is only when we add the burdens of yesterday and tomorrow 
that we break down.
The experience of today doesn't drive people mad - 
it is the remorse of bitterness for something 
which happened yesterday, 
and the dread of what tomorrow may bring.

Let us therefore live one day at a time!

Anon


----------

